# FLASH LABS TRT BLOODWORK



## JJB1 (Sep 3, 2022)

*NEW FLASH LABS CUSTOMER’S BLOODWORK:*
He started FLASH LABS TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE one month ago for his TRT.  He is taking 0.2ml every 3 days which is a total of 117mg per week. His total testosterone came out at 1,102 which is 10 times the amount he is taking. This is absolutely perfect showing FLASH TEST CYP is 100% accurately dosed and on point!!!


----------

